# low carb diet / weight loss / cycling



## rsvdaz (6 Jul 2010)

I need to shift some lard.
I have taken up cycling...ok my fitness has improved...easily do 50miles in a ride..thats 50 devon miles as well 
all this is good...but i dont seem to be losing any weight.

I have tried diets before..Cambridge worked but was very extreme..I have also had sucess on a low carb diet and thinking of doing this again..coupled with cycling - but how will my body react to this....will my likely hood to bonk increase? - I am aware that for long rides you should carb load.

Yeah I know the best way to lose weight is for life style change and lose a coulple of pounds a week..but I want a kick start and get down to a reasonable weight to begin the life changing bits...I am hoping cycling now and for the forseeable future is one huge leap towards this


----------



## BSRU (6 Jul 2010)

If you are replacing fat with muscle, then you may gain weight as muscle is heavy than fat. I have not lost any weight but I am definitely thinner than before.


----------



## rsvdaz (6 Jul 2010)

i cant say the same..at 5'11" and 17stone..im fat!


----------



## jimboalee (6 Jul 2010)

Are you falling into the trap of adding up the calories used for cycling off an internet website?? and eating them?

These ARE the calories used, but well above the calories you need to replace.

Go for a fifty miler. Take it easy and take five hours to finish it. At this rate of exercise, your body will be utilising fatty acids as fuel. Of course these are calories, but they are calories you DON'T need to replace.

You may have used ( at a guess ) 3000 calories TOTAL. Fuel up with 1/4 of this, 750. Rest after the ride and your body will convert fat into useful energy JIC you suddenly get back on the bike tomorrow.

The result should be at least half a pound of fat gone.


----------



## Rob3rt (6 Jul 2010)

You can drop weight very fast, this will get you to a "good weight" but it wont be functional, you will become weak and lethargic and not feel so good etc and your activity on the bike will suffer. There really is no shortcut, you will have to do it the "hard way" and just stick it out.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (6 Jul 2010)

Rob3rt said:


> You can drop weight very fast, this will get you to a "good weight" but it wont be functional, you will become weak and lethargic and not feel so good etc and your activity on the bike will suffer. There really is no shortcut, you will have to do it the "hard way" and just stick it out.



Totally agree with that.

I find that a combination of sticking the the correct amount of calories along with cycling as exercise works for me and as long as I watch what I eat I tend to lose about 1lb per week, but you need to do both.

I use this website -> http://www.weightlossresources.co.uk which lets me track what I am eating and what exercise I am doing and tells me if I am going over or under.

The only way you will lose weight is to use more calories than you eat but you need to make sure you get that balance right otherwise you wont have the energy for the exercise as the previouse poster has said.


----------



## rsvdaz (6 Jul 2010)

im not actually or attempted to count calories...although I do know after a longish ride im ravenous....so im guessing the calories expended i quickly regain post ride

I guess what I need is a regime to help with my will power...I know I can do a fairly strict diet..even I just left it as eat all things in moderation.....its the moderation bit I have problems with! lol
my thoughts with regard to low carb is that although you can have unlimited amounts your apatite is soon curbed and you feel full fairly quickly and stay that way.....I find carbs although fill you after a while you do feel hungry again.
my thinking was get to a reasonable weight and I know eating how I am now is sustainable with cycling


----------



## jimboalee (6 Jul 2010)

rsvdaz said:


> im not actually or attempted to count calories...although I do know after a longish ride im ravenous....so im guessing the calories expended i quickly regain post ride



This is where the problem lies.

You are not counting the calories necessary for the ride, and eating them before the ride.
You finish the ride depleated and eat until you feel satiated.

If you are not counting calories, you are probably over eating post ride.


----------



## BSRU (6 Jul 2010)

rsvdaz said:


> i cant say the same..at 5'11" and 17stone..im fat!


What I am trying to say is as you loose fat mass you will gain muscle mass and hence the drop will not be as fast as you expect. Weight lose should be gradual process not steep fall of a cliff and coupled with a sensible diet trying to avoid empty calories.

1 litre of fat weighs 0.9 Kg
1 litre of muscle weighs 1.06kg


----------



## JamesMorgan (6 Jul 2010)

From personal experience I only lose weight when I count calories. If I rely on some inner instinct on what is right or some fad diet then I rarely lose weight for any length of time. Counting calories I consistently lose around 1 lb/week. You can automate the process of counting with spreadsheets or websites so after a while it doesn't become too much of a bind. Also from personal experience, unless I feel hungry most of the day then I am not losing weight. Again, you get used to the feeling after a few weeks. I've not really found cycling that useful in weight loss I have the same feelings of hunger losing 1lb/wk whether I cycle or not - it just increases the amount of calories I can eat in a day. Of course, there are lots of other reasons to cycle (improved fitness, body tone, enjoyment etc).


----------



## Spenceey (6 Jul 2010)

Just eat smaller portions and cycle more, I've looked at the low carb diets but if you are going to do any long(ish) rides you are going to need to carb load.


----------



## Manonabike (6 Jul 2010)

Interesting points here... 

My stats are very similar..... 6' tall and a year ago I was 19 stones now I'm 17, about 107k.
I have 4 weeks left to attend a wedding and I wanted to shift some more lard but what I was doing was not working so for the last 10 days and the next 4 weeks I will reduce carbs to the minimum. 10 days like that is already showing some very good results :-)

My doctor said a while ago, when I asked about this fatigue, lack of energy and wanting to eat lots and lots on my return, he said that is your body running out of energy and not knowing where to get more energy from..... he said, when you feel like that, try to continue for a bit longer each day until your body learns to use your own stored energy. 
It was quite a while since I tried this and it did work in my opinion..... I did 15 miles and I was filling so hungry, weak, sweating, and even a little dizzy but I just kept going very slowly for another 7 miles and by the end I was feeling much better than by the end of the first 15 miles. I tried that a few times afterwards but never took it further....
In the last 10 days I have been doing something very similar and for the first couple of days I was feeling very weak by mile 17.... This morning I went out without breakfast, I had some chicken last night about 8 pm, and I did 36 miles. I reckon I could have done another 5 miles or more. 
Yesterday I did something very similar, 23 miles in the morning then a bit of fish for breakfast..... I had no lunch cause I had to play tennis.... I did 1.5 hrs of tennis and I was feeling fatigue, I had no time to carry on playing to beat that feeling as I did with cycling.... I had a steak with salads for lunch and chicken for dinner.

I hate counting calories, I did that many years ago but I said I would never do that again. Counting calories takes over your life and instead of enjoying a meal you just spend time calculating what you can eat without breaking the diet.... that sucks and that is why that diet never works in the long term. 

After 4 weeks, I will continue riding like I do now but I will be running a bit too, which I have already re-started again after several years and it's something that I enjoy even more than riding a bike.

I'd say probably not worth doing if you are skinny already but since you have some energy stored already, just go for it - in my experience, in the last 10 days I have not noticed any bad effects at all.... sleep well, still feel like getting up in the morning to go riding, etc.... I know that part of it is my motivation to look half descent at my daughters wedding


----------



## andygates (6 Jul 2010)

Post-ride hunger commonly demands more calories than were expended. There's a lag between stomach and brain, that's about two fish suppers' deep in some cases. I suspect that good habits could be learned by younger dogs than I...

Counting works. Yeah, it's dull. Tough. 

Extreme bonkers low-carb works too, but you will feel ever so flat.


----------



## ASC1951 (6 Jul 2010)

rsvdaz said:


> Yeah I know the best way to lose weight is for life style change and lose a couple of pounds a week


There is a reason why this is the best way.


> ..but I want a kick start and get down to a reasonable weight to begin the life changing bits...


It won't work.

Once you are out of your teens, it's virtually impossible to lose weight by exercise alone. You have to eat less; and usually, eat better. Concentrate on that.


----------



## Soltydog (6 Jul 2010)

rsvdaz said:


> I have tried diets before..Cambridge worked but was very extreme..I have also had sucess on a low carb diet and thinking of doing this again..coupled with cycling - but how will my body react to this....will my likely hood to bonk increase? - I am aware that for long rides you should carb load.



I went on a low carb diet a couple of years ago (after advice from the doc) I cut out all high carb stuff as well as sweets/cakes & alcohol. Initially my cycling did suffer, but just take it easy & dont push too hard & you'll be fine. I did a few ton rides without carbing up & managed ok.
My performance (ie times & ave speed) suffered, but just ride easy & enjoy it.
I lost 2 stone in under 6 months  but last year put 1 stone back on


----------



## jimboalee (6 Jul 2010)

ASC1951 said:


> Once you are out of your teens, it's virtually impossible to lose weight by exercise alone. You have to eat less; and usually, eat better. Concentrate on that.



I dissagree with this.

My BMR is 1500. I regularly eat 2000 when I don't ride to maintain.

When I commute, I burn 1600 riding, and eat BMR + 500 + 150.
When I 100 Audax, I burn 4000 riding, and eat BMR + 400 + 1500.
When I 200 Audax, I burn 8000 riding, and eat BMR + 200 + 4400.

I never eat less than my BMR plus 500 for everyday walking etc.

I exercise more, eat more and lose fat.


----------



## chigman (6 Jul 2010)

Hi

Seven months ago I was 20st 4 1/2lb and Im 5 10". I then went on the slimming world diet, it's not a calorie counting diet but it is healthy eating, and you needn't go hungry on that diet with it's free food and all that. I now weigh as of today 14st 12lb.

I also walk around 20 miles a week, cycle around 80 miles a week (at the moment) plus an hour a day on a cross trainer @ 2x half hour sessions. I am now at target and feel great for all the hard work. Now that I'm at my target weight, I hope to juggle things around a bit so that I cycle every other day and cross train on the in-between days. I also have an exercise bike just incase the weather takes a turn and I cant get out on the bike. Good luck.

Steve


----------



## rsvdaz (7 Jul 2010)

I have tried the slimming world diet..perhaps its my willpower but I found it fairly easy to slip off this diet.
Ive been doing low carbs since monday and took a sneak peak on the scales this morning and happy with the interim results...granted the first loss is generally water..but I'm going to keep at it for at least July and monitor the results..havent been on the bike since I started..so tonight will have a light ride and see how it goes


----------



## ventoux50 (7 Jul 2010)

rsvdaz said:


> I guess what I need is a regime to help with my will power...



You need to adopt a SMART approach to setting your weight loss goal:

Specific
Measurable
Attainable
Realistic
Time related (also Tangible)

have a look here :
http://www.topachievement.com/smart.html

Essentially, you have to decide what it is you want to achieve - if its 'simply' weight loss, then go down the route of millions of primarily focussed but ultimately disappointed slimmers - join weight watchers, use slimming pills etc.... the end result is always the same - yo yoing weight and dissatisfaction.

However, if you set yourself a physically attainable goal - e.g. complete a 100 m ile charity ride, or a 1 mile open water swim - the preparation for the event will result in ultimate weight loss . . . BUT you have to WANT to achieve your goal, anything entered into half heartedly is doomed to fail.

Apart from anything else, your own long term health benefits - proven by research - regular exercise and correct weight = healthier and longer life.

Sorry if this sounds a bit glib, I don't mean it to, but the simple equation ' calories expended > calories consumed = weight loss can't be argued with.

If you feel starved after a ride it might be because you aren't feeding properly during the ride, I suspect you go out and eat nothing, drink only water and when you stop your body needs feeding and tells you so ! The brain is programmed to ensure survival of the organism - it screams out for FOOD!

Try eating little and often DURING your ride - a banana half way through and an energy drink (PSP or something similar) and when you get back, have another banana and a cup of tea - focus on the goal you have set and steel yourself to resist pigging out - after a half hour or so the cravings should subside.

Good luck, let us know how you go on !


----------



## chigman (7 Jul 2010)

[LEFT][COLOR=red][U]rsvdaz[/U][/COLOR][/LEFT] said:


> I have tried the slimming world diet..perhaps its my willpower but I found it fairly easy to slip off this diet.
> Ive been doing low carbs​since monday​and took a sneak peak on the scales this morning and happy with the interim results...granted the first loss is generally water..but I'm going to keep at it for at least July and monitor the results..havent​been on the bike since I started..so tonight will have a light ride and see how it goes




What i found with the slimming world diet is that I could get away with alot​more goodies (sins) than the normal dieter's because of the amount of training that I was doing. Even when it came to dinners, I wouldn't always have what I should of been having if that makes sense, and I would still lose loads of weight. Sometimes I would lose more weight after eating way more sweets than I should have, its like the body was demanding sugar at times.

I only hit my target weight Monday gone, and my consultant at the class said that she had never known anyone to lose so much weight in such short a time, so I must of been doing something right, even if it was not always by the book. I will say though, I was very focused and will try to be for the future too. It's now a different ball game where as I have to maintain my weight now and not lose any more.

Steve


----------



## ASC1951 (7 Jul 2010)

jimboalee said:


> I dissagree with this.
> 
> ....
> 
> I exercise more, eat more and lose fat.


Yes, but you are hardly typical, Jimbo. First, you are the correct weight; second, you already exercise a lot and at high intensity.

The OP admits to being in a lardy state and in need of exercise. You get into a lardy state by long-term overeating and that is what he needs to change. Exercise will help him do that, but reducing his food intake is more important.


----------



## Fiona N (7 Jul 2010)

What you need is a busy life combined with cycling. I find these combine to mean that I rarely feel hungry even if I'm not eating enough 

(see https://www.cyclechat.net/)

If I don't have enough to do, I tend to spend more time planning meals and then, naturally, eating them  leading to weight gain. I've recently become a local councillor and one completely unexpected side effect has been weight loss as I'm out so many evening now that I rarely get the chance to have a leisurely dinner other than at the weekends. I usually make sure I have a good healthy lunch (and breakfast) so missing a proper dinner isn't too bad nutritionally (and all you people who say missing meals is bad - it depends on the individual. If I ate small meals 6 times a day, I'd never get any work done and may even have to give up posting on the forum ) and if I want a snack late in the evening I keep plenty of fruit about the place - easy at this time of year


----------



## jimboalee (8 Jul 2010)

ASC1951 said:


> Yes, but you are hardly typical, Jimbo. First, you are the correct weight; second, you already exercise a lot and at high intensity.
> 
> The OP admits to being in a lardy state and in need of exercise. You get into a lardy state by long-term overeating and that is what he needs to change. Exercise will help him do that, but reducing his food intake is more important.



What the OP hasn't said is "My weight was stable on my previous level of food intake".
If it was, increasing 'calories out' will tip the balance.


----------



## jimboalee (8 Jul 2010)

Fiona N said:


> What you need is a busy life combined with cycling. I find these combine to mean that I rarely feel hungry even if I'm not eating enough
> 
> (see https://www.cyclechat.net/)
> 
> If I don't have enough to do, I tend to spend more time planning meals and then, naturally, eating them  leading to weight gain. I've recently become a local councillor and one completely unexpected side effect has been weight loss as I'm out so many evening now that I rarely get the chance to have a leisurely dinner other than at the weekends. I usually make sure I have a good healthy lunch (and breakfast) so missing a proper dinner isn't too bad nutritionally (and all you people who say missing meals is bad - it depends on the individual. If I ate small meals 6 times a day, I'd never get any work done and may even have to give up posting on the forum ) and if I want a snack late in the evening I keep plenty of fruit about the place - easy at this time of year



Do you take Vit supplements?


http://www.dietwords.com/hormones_2.shtml

Read down about Adrenaline.


----------



## Crankarm (10 Jul 2010)

Fiona N said:


> What you need is a busy life combined with cycling. I find these combine to mean that I rarely feel hungry even if I'm not eating enough
> 
> (see http://www.cyclechat...ead.php?t=66115)
> 
> If I don't have enough to do, I tend to spend more time planning meals and then, naturally, eating them  leading to weight gain. I've recently become a local councillor and one completely unexpected side effect has been weight loss as I'm out so many evening now that I rarely get the chance to have a leisurely dinner other than at the weekends. I usually make sure I have a good healthy lunch (and breakfast) so missing a proper dinner isn't too bad nutritionally (and all you people who say missing meals is bad - it depends on the individual. If I ate small meals 6 times a day, I'd never get any work done and may even have to give up posting on the forum ) and if I want a snack late in the evening I keep plenty of fruit about the place - easy at this time of year



+1. More sense from Fiona.

I think the OP is still lazy. If you really really want to lose weight you eat healthily cut out ALL the crap and moderate your portions. But most importantly you exercise hard whether cycling, running, swimming or circuit training. You need to have a real hunger to burn calories by exercising hard then the self discipline not to fill your face with crap afterwards. All these fad diets are just that - fads. Get out on your bike or get your running shoes on and move your backside! Sorry to seem harsh but all this blethering is just weak excuses. People seem to think that just because they do a little bit of cycling say a paltry 10 miles then this is the green light to eat shed loads. No it isn't!!! These people are just using exercise as yet another prop to justify continuing to fill their faces and bellies. Get real, it ain't rocket science. If you do feel hunger pains then a tip is to drink water instead as often your body will actually be dehydrated as opposed to needing food for energy. Apart from this eat a balanced healthy diet. If you start riding or training like a Pro rider then maybe you can up your calorie intake, otherwise just eat healthily which doesn't include pizza, crisps, buns, biscuits or beer.


----------



## rsvdaz (10 Jul 2010)

thanks for that crankarm..but I do 50mile + cycle rides on a weekly basis and 20 mile commutes twice a weak


----------



## Crankarm (10 Jul 2010)

rsvdaz said:


> thanks for that crankarm..but I do 50mile + cycle rides on a weekly basis and 20 mile commutes twice a weak



90 miles. Could be more, much more. How do you approach these rides? Do you plod along or do you set yourself targets? Do you concentrate on cycling technique or just grind away in a high gear? What are you doing when you are not riding? Any other exercise - running or swimming? Hopefully not eating loads under the false impression that you need the energy for the bike rides? Quite frankly you should be able to manage those kind of distances on a normal diet. If you are feeling hungry then just drink water. Cut down your portion size. If you are riding 30-40 miles a day, 5/6 days a week, with an 80-100 mile sunday ride then maybe you need to eat a few more carbs. Also DON'T eat late at night or past 7-7:30pm. As Fiona wrote have a good breakfast and lunch. Not so crucial then if you miss dinner or have a very light supper as it ain't sitting in your belly as you splurge on the sofa or when you are in bed. 

If it's any help I currently weigh in at 73kg am 5'8" - 5'9". I was cycling 25-30 miles a day back in march with an 80-85 mile sunday ride. However I decided to give up commuting on the roads by bike in the spring - too dangerous. So to fill this void I upped my running to 7-8 miles a day and still go for a long saturday and sunday ride. Had I still been cycling plus running 5-6 miles a day I would be down to 67-68kg now as my weight always drops in summer from about 74-75kg in winter. I suppose there is the turbo trainer, but these long evenings are so nice, one can get out and exercise more, the muscles aren't so lethargic, blood flows much more easily, the miles fly by. I am hoping to do a half marathon a few duathlons and then triathlon. But not commuting by bike anymore has kinda knocked that for 6 at the moment although I could do 30-40 miles rides in the evening now it is light til late. It was a real joy yesterday evening when I went out on my road bike, empty roads, quite literally, being in the zone 25-26-27mph on the flat spinning the cranks, nice warm side wind then 38mph when I turned and did a few sprints - the wind was helping behind me  .


----------



## The Jogger (11 Jul 2010)

Crankarm said:


> Fiona N said:
> 
> 
> > What you need is a busy life combined with cycling. I find these combine to mean that I rarely feel hungry even if I'm not eating enough
> ...



Hard facts which some people don't want to hear but good advice!


----------



## Manonabike (5 Aug 2010)

Well, for the last 5 weeks I have kept away from carbs and my diet has been heavily based on protein from fish, meat, eggs, etc and vegetables in the form of salads and some fruits.

My cycling has continue without any interruptions and I feel great ..... yesterday I jumped on the scales after 5 weeks and I was happy that my low carb diet + 150mls of cycling a week, including a 60 - 80 mls on a single ride at the weekend, have contributed to me losing 11 kilos. 

One thing I have discovered about my diet over the last few weeks is that when I first started doing more miles I read in here that one should be eating every 30 minutes or so..... however, I think that advise is fine for somebody that is not trying to lose any weight. For people, like me, that have their own built in storage of energy  eating every 30 minutes only makes losing weight harder. I can now go out in the morning for a 6 hour ride do 80 miles and eat only 4 jelly beans without having any problems..... I have built the number of miles, without food, gradually and it seems to work for me. What is more important, when I return home I don't over eat as I just don't feel like over eating at all. 

So, after my 5 weeks experiment, I have to disagree with the people that said a low carb diet would make you feel weak, terrible, etc. I think one has to educate the body gradually and then a low carb diet works quite well.


----------

